# 26 Worst Guitar Modifications Ever



## Daf57 (Dec 22, 2015)

Saw this on UG - will spare you the article and just post the pics as they certainly cringe-worthy... some look to be more repair than mod. 




























































































































Link to original article - https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...e_are_26_worst_guitar_modifications_ever.html


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 22, 2015)

Couple more ...


----------



## JEngelking (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh lawdy these are bad... That poor PRS and that poor gold-top LP.  And really all of them for that matter, haha.


----------



## heathenhotel (Dec 22, 2015)

The whole lot should be set on fire and never spoken of again.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Dec 22, 2015)

The light switches....what were they thinking lol


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 22, 2015)

Necessity is the mother of invention.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 22, 2015)

Daf57 said:


>



Not gonna lie, I thought this was ....ing brilliant. 

Until...



Daf57 said:


>



...and Jesus wept.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 22, 2015)

Legit versatility right there.  PAF, Firebird, Single Coil, and P90 tones all in one!


----------



## SpaceDock (Dec 22, 2015)

I feel dirty


----------



## ihunda (Dec 22, 2015)

.... must not puke ...


----------



## lemeker (Dec 22, 2015)

I think this is the musical instruments equivalent to murder in the 1st degree...


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 23, 2015)

Everything in this thread makes me weep.


----------



## Spicypickles (Dec 23, 2015)

Won't lie, the 5 single coil strat with the sherrifs badge on it is pretty sweet.


----------



## marcwormjim (Dec 23, 2015)

Xaios said:


> ...and Jesus wept.



At least the guy didn't put a goofy chain in the gap.


----------



## Randy (Dec 23, 2015)

More than one of these looks like a DeVries


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## vividox (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 23, 2015)

Some of these need more pickups and knobs.  This thread has it all, comedy, tragedy, tears from both sides of the spectrum.


----------



## Leviathus (Dec 23, 2015)

This thread is too graphic for me.


----------



## Cake Machine (Dec 23, 2015)

Xaios said:


> Not gonna lie, I thought this was ....ing brilliant. .



100%. Amazing.


----------



## scottro202 (Dec 23, 2015)

Daf57 said:


>



I actually quite like this one. Pretty funky 

The P90/Firebird/Single Coil/PAF Les Paul reminds me of Brent Mason's tele, albeit in a much less thoughtfully executed fashion.


----------



## Force (Dec 24, 2015)

I haven't laughed this hard in a long time.

One mans trash is another ma...........nah, they're all trash &#128513;


----------



## Cake Machine (Dec 24, 2015)

Works for me now I've seen this similarity.


----------



## skeels (Dec 24, 2015)

I have actually had the misfortune of experiencing that star shaped thing with the bazillion knobs in person. Its owner was sooo proud of it. The irony is that it was purposefully constructed that way.


----------



## Dana (Dec 24, 2015)

some things can't be unseen


----------



## Riffer (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm not positive but I don't think that's a real PRS. It doesn't have inlays on it and the bridge looks weird to me.


----------



## bloc (Dec 24, 2015)

That SG is essentially now a Vader lol


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 24, 2015)

The jpeg of the terrible scalloping was floating around the internet probably 14 years ago with a "Scallopwned" text pasted over it.

Found it here


----------



## ZXIIIT (Dec 24, 2015)

Was expecting to see Eddie Van Halen's Ibanez Destroyer here...


----------



## ASoC (Dec 24, 2015)

Everytime I see that guitar, a part of me cries for what was once a beautiful Korina Destroyer. On the other hand, it became a very unique and beloved shark guitar. Say what you want about his taste in mods, but at least it was playable. Unlike several of these poor victims here


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 24, 2015)

You know what? The more I look at it and think about it, that very first sitar...thing....would actually be pretty cool to mess around with if it actually works.


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 25, 2015)

Zombie13 said:


> Was expecting to see Eddie Van Halen's Ibanez Destroyer here...



yeah, would be apropos for sure ... so here they *both* are!


----------



## Spicypickles (Dec 25, 2015)

There was an interview where he described how much he regretted doing that to his destroyer, because it went from sounding massive and full to tiny and thin.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 25, 2015)

This is why aliens refuse to communicate with us.


Rev.


----------



## Kwert (Dec 25, 2015)

Esp Griffyn said:


> The jpeg of the terrible scalloping was floating around the internet probably 14 years ago with a "Scallopwned" text pasted over it.
> 
> Found it here




I was just coming here to post this... This was from the old Musicians Forums/MXTabs board, right?


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 25, 2015)

this thread should come with an nsfw warning...


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 25, 2015)

Pretty sure I'll have nightmares tonight.


----------



## Stealth7 (Dec 25, 2015)

What about this one?


----------



## MetalGravy (Dec 26, 2015)

About time someone put a trem on an acoustic.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 26, 2015)

Stealth7 said:


> What about this one?



if that guitar was, as i suspect, formally a b.c. rich warlock...it has been much improved.
























j/k....just trying to get rise out of the worlock guys.


----------



## Stealth7 (Dec 26, 2015)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> if that guitar was, as i suspect, formally a b.c. rich warlock...it has been much improved.
> 
> 
> 
> j/k....just trying to get rise out of the worlock guys.



Pretty sure it was a Mockingbird.


----------



## downburst82 (Dec 26, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> You know what? The more I look at it and think about it, that very first sitar...thing....would actually be pretty cool to mess around with if it actually works.



Agreed! I'm actually intrigued, I mean come on it has pickups under the freakin pieces of spring and chain!! Obviously its a hack job and totally looks it but I still think it would be a blast to experiment an make crazy noise music with something like that


----------



## thedonal (Dec 26, 2015)

And I was about to throw a flippant comment in about blocking out floating trems.

I think that those pics pretty much exemplify the word misguided.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 26, 2015)

I lost my sh!t at the 3 zip ties holding a neck together


----------



## redstone (Dec 26, 2015)

MetalGravy said:


> About time someone put a trem on an acoustic.


----------



## MetalGravy (Dec 27, 2015)

Watching the how-to right now:


----------



## Xaios (Dec 28, 2015)

As if a typical classical wasn't hard enough to keep in tune already.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 28, 2015)

Kwert said:


> I was just coming here to post this... This was from the old Musicians Forums/MXTabs board, right?



Yeah, never could tell if the guy was serious or if he did it as a joke. If it was a joke, it must have taken a long time, it's a fairly extensive bit of work for a practical joke.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 28, 2015)

@ a Floyd'd acoustic "how to" video...


----------



## Nlelith (Dec 28, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> @ a Floyd'd acoustic "how to" video...


I just love how he throws that piece from the back on the ground and then zooms in on it for a moment


----------



## Genome (Dec 29, 2015)

Daf57 said:


>



Dat upper fret access


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Dec 29, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> Necessity is the mother of invention.



1 or 2 were actually bit clever, even if still cringe worthy. I kinda like the "dual trem spring" setup on that one 

The whammy bar on the acoustic was quite funny.

Not nearly enough knobs on some these, sheesh.


----------



## thevisi0nary (Dec 31, 2015)

Cant get a good guitar tone, better add 5 more pickups


----------



## jpcalloway (Dec 31, 2015)

Some of these guys are dumb as F. Some were just on a really tight budget.


----------



## dhgrind (Jan 2, 2016)

the only one that didnt look bad is that surf green strat with all the switches just looked like it belonged to someone in the zappa family.


----------



## Rememb (Jan 2, 2016)

This is brutal and terrible.

I love it.


----------



## skeels (Jan 2, 2016)

Update on this one- IT CAN BE YOURS!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 2, 2016)

$100 for each knob?


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 2, 2016)

I can see someone paying him to destroy it.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jan 4, 2016)

Why would you do that to a PRS? That physically hurt me


----------



## Necris (Jan 4, 2016)

skeels said:


> Update on this one- IT CAN BE YOURS!
> 
> *picture* "Built by Wiliam Kopecky of Axtra Guitars Born on 1-16-98..."



Waiting for the biographical movie, "17 years an abomination".


----------



## pondman (Jan 5, 2016)

telecaster by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## skeels (Jan 5, 2016)

^But.... wha... the... how in the. ....

THE STRINGS ARENT EVEN ON THE SADDLES!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 5, 2016)

skeels said:


> ^But.... wha... the... how in the. ....
> 
> THE STRINGS ARENT EVEN ON THE SADDLES!



when you push the trem down it will be


----------



## blacai (Jan 6, 2016)

why?


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ok, that pink Strat... I find it to be one of the least aesthetically offensive, but holy sh*t on a stick if it isn't the most functionally insulting things I've ever seen.


----------



## lava (Jan 8, 2016)

Daf57 said:


> Saw this on UG - will spare you the article and just post the pics as they certainly cringe-worthy... some look to be more repair than mod.



This is ....ing genius, I'd love to play it. Horribly executed cosmetically, but still genius.


----------



## Genome (Jan 8, 2016)

I don't know either.


----------



## TheKindred (Jan 8, 2016)

^
scallops done wrong

scallops done right :


----------



## Action (Jan 9, 2016)

Genome said:


> I don't know either.



Wow. nothing about this picture even slightly makes sense.


----------



## vansinn (Jan 9, 2016)

Seen a lot, for sure, but acoustic guitar with a whammy bending the whole deck was new..
Cool idea - hope the deck will last. Do not give this to Kerry


----------



## pondman (Jan 9, 2016)

bodge. by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/C2e1uk]

bodge,, by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/C2e1vc]

bodger by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Genome (Jan 9, 2016)

pondman said:


>



LOL


----------



## eoinbmorg (Jan 9, 2016)

Genome said:


> I don't know either.



I... I don't quite know what's going on here


----------



## Xaios (Jan 10, 2016)

Genome said:


> I don't know either.



Hey look...




























































...an Invictus.


----------



## Genome (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## carvinx (Jan 11, 2016)

That acoustic is hilarious.


----------



## lava (Jan 11, 2016)

pondman said:


>



This looks funny but it's actually really cool. I have always wished I could play on both sides of my hand on a guitar (because the strings do make noise on both sides), and so back in my senior year of high school I made an acoustic instrument with soundholes on both ends. I called it the Quetar because it looks like a big Q-tip.

The problem is that since guitar fret spacing gets smaller and smaller as you move up the fretboard, doing it in two directions requires some non-western scale compromise. The only places the two sides are in tune are at the harmonics. So what I did was make two moveable bridges that sit under the strings that you can move around and actually create three melodic zones that interplay. I still totally suck at playing it, but I'm getting there.


----------



## ROAR (Jan 11, 2016)

Where are the Devries?!


----------



## vansinn (Jan 13, 2016)

eoinbmorg said:


> I... I don't quite know what's going on here



Obviously tempered fretting for alternative tuning, featuring a handrest for deeply scooped tapping


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 13, 2016)

lava said:


> This looks funny but it's actually really cool. I have always wished I could play on both sides of my hand on a guitar (because the strings do make noise on both sides), and so back in my senior year of high school I made an acoustic instrument with soundholes on both ends. I called it the Quetar because it looks like a big Q-tip.
> 
> The problem is that since guitar fret spacing gets smaller and smaller as you move up the fretboard, doing it in two directions requires some non-western scale compromise. The only places the two sides are in tune are at the harmonics. So what I did was make two moveable bridges that sit under the strings that you can move around and actually create three melodic zones that interplay. I still totally suck at playing it, but I'm getting there.


----------



## lava (Jan 14, 2016)

M3CHK1LLA said:


>



Yeah, it's hard to envision. Next time you play your guitar, strum the strings between your fretting hand and the nut. Imagine if you could have another pickup under those strings and could strum in a circle around your fretting hand playing those strings plus the strings you normally play all at once, and have them both sound equally loud. That's what I'm talking about. Unfortunately, the instrument that I made currently has a broken nut so I can't demo it, but I'll necro-bump this thread once I do fix it.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 15, 2016)

^ yeah, do that.... id like to see it.


----------



## lava (Jan 18, 2016)

Here's a pic of the Quetar:






The nut is currently broken off of it (see the white adhesive residue near the tuners), but you get the idea. Fret a note in the middle and strum in a circle around your hand, and you have two sets of strings sounding at once.


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 19, 2016)

... is there even a way to make that work without one of the sides sounding like a death cacophony?

EDIT: oh wait, nevermind, I just read what you wrote before. It actually looks quite neat... out there, but neat.


----------



## lava (Jan 19, 2016)

I made it 23 years ago and I still suck at playing it. So yeah, it's hard to make it sound... western. It's kind of middle-eastern sounding, not only in the interactions between the two sides, but also the timbre. Maybe like a sitar/dulcimer type tone.


----------

